
Gnome 3.32 Released - lsh
https://www.gnome.org/news/2019/03/gnome-3-32-released/
======
TBurette
Fractional scaling in Wayland is great news.

Until now if you had linux on a high resolution touch screen computer you had
to make do with a subpar experience. It doesn't matter which combination of
X11/Wayland and KDE/Gnome you chose.

In X11 : touch support is bad to the point of being unusable but you can scale
the UI with fractions.

In wayland : touch support is better but you can only scale per unit (100%,
200%) which makes things either way too small or way too big.

------
lsh
> This release features a refreshed visual style ranging from an entirely new
> set of app icons to improvements to the user interface style. Many of the
> base style colors have been saturated, giving them a more vivid, vibrant
> appearance. Buttons are more rounded and have a softer “shadow” border.
> Switches no longer use the explicit ON and OFF text, instead using color to
> indicate state.

------
flukus
> Switches no longer use the explicit ON and OFF text, instead using color to
> indicate state.

This is my only complaint, it's not to bad in the default theme but can be
confusing with others. Having the text used used very little additional space
and was completely unambiguous in every theme.

